# centrino oder pentium?



## tittli (7. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir ein Laptop kaufen, und nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, welchen Prozessor ich wählen soll. Hatte jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Intel Centrino? Oder soll ich lieber einen Pentium kaufen? Was sind Vor- und Nachteile der beiden?
danke und gruss


----------



## sorgenkind (8. August 2004)

hallo Spescha,

ich würde dir ein centrino dringenst empfehlen.

Vorteile (gegenüber P4): 
1. weniger Wärmeentwicklung --> also geräuschärmere Lüfter
2. weniger Stromverbrauch --> längere Akkulaufzeiten

Nachteil: teurer als P4 Mobile

Das Geld ist es sich allerdings wert.

mfg raphi


----------

